# Solved: help enable wireless connection failed



## tped (Mar 25, 2011)

I manually disabled my wireless network connection and now when I click on enable it says "connection failed"
Any help would be appreciated. i have windows xp.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Welcome to TSG:
Ok:By disabling,do you mean going into device manager and disabling or uninstalling it ?
If disable,you might try the complete uninstall .
Then, just to re-boot the system and see if it will re-find the adapter and rebuild it.
If not,then :
Two things we would like to see :
Start, Run, CMD, OK to open a command prompt:
(For Vista or 7 type CMD in the Search box after Start)



In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is NOT a space after the / in the following command.

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose Select All, then hit Enter to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here. 

And:
Let&#8217;s take a look at the status of the network adapters

Device manager:

Hold the Windows key and press R, then type devmgmt.msc

Please respond to all the following steps.
1.	Under Network adapters, please tell me all the devices listed.
2.	Are there any devices under Network adapters that have a red x displayed?
3.	Also, are there any devices anywhere in the Device Manager display with yellow ? or ! displayed?
4.	should be enabled and working properly.
5.	If error code,what is it ?

It would be best if you could post a screen shot of Device Manager with the Network adapters and Other devices sections expanded.

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.


----------



## tped (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I just rebooted and everything is working fine. I appreciate your help.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Glad I could be of assistance.Thanks for the feedback.


----------

